# Trying to balance my weight



## red450r (May 2, 2012)

Ive got a 1652 g3 side console and im trying to move some weight around to help it plane faster. Ive already started on moving the batterys to under the casting deck, I Thought about building a center console, If i did where would it need to be all the way to the front or about midway? Ive seen both. I hate to spend all the money moving it and not be satisfied. I have a feeling those long cables aren't cheap

Currently the gas tank (12 gallon i believe) is under the rear deck with both batterys being between the tank and transom, the side console with "livewell" made on to it. And a trolling motor on the front.

Thanks


----------



## PSG-1 (May 3, 2012)

I had the same kind of issues with my Triton 1650SC. Ended up modifying the front deck area, raising it up to one level, instead of the split-level deck like the factory had. And by raising the deck, it gave me enough room for both my fuel tanks and batteries. It was actually a little too much weight in the bow, and I ended up moving one of the 12 gallon tanks back to the stern to level it up. Runs great now.


----------



## red450r (May 3, 2012)

I had also thought of moving the tank or building another one that would make alot of difference


----------



## PSG-1 (May 3, 2012)

Check out this thread, where I modified my Triton, and moved weight forward:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=24987


----------



## red450r (May 4, 2012)

I might just do that. I could just move the tanks and batteries forward and use the rear hatch as storage.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 4, 2012)

My boat's factory deck design did not allow me to simply move stuff forward, it wasn't high enough for anything to fit under, not to mention it was a split-level deck, which was a continuous trip hazard. 

So, by modifying the deck and moving it up to one level, I killed 2 birds with one stone, having a nice elevated deck with one level, and being able to move weight forward under that deck.


----------



## red450r (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas, thats a really good write up. i think i can get by with cutting out the vertical peice of the deck and slide the tank and batterys in there. best i can figure itll be around 220 pound moved forward


----------



## PSG-1 (May 4, 2012)

For mine, it was about 350 pounds moved forward, but like I said, that was a little too much, and it listed to the starboard side, so, I moved the 12 gal portable tank to the aft port side, which balanced it out...so, now there's probably around 225 lbs in the bow....roughly what you're trying to achieve. 


Previously, if I trimmed the motor up the slightest bit, the bow would get slap-happy. Now, I can trim out until it starts catching air, and the bow never bounces. 

Having the weight forward makes the boat a LOT more responsive in cornering, etc. Also helps with getting on plane quickly, even with the motor trimmed up. Overall, I'm pleased with the results of my modification, so, I think your results will be similar.


----------



## jasm2 (May 5, 2012)

Ive found that mine runs better with a tad bit more weight in the back. I was plowing just a little bit at low speed when I distributed weight evenly. I figure I have about 325lbs(30/40,2 batts, gas,tackle bag) in the back and 250(console,trolling motor,driver) in the front now. I had one of the batterys up front and ended up moving it to the back and running 6g wire to the trolling motor.


----------

